
Multiple Vulnerabilities in PHP Could Allow for Arbitrary Code Execution - al_form2000
https://www.cisecurity.org/advisory/multiple-vulnerabilities-in-php-could-allow-for-arbitrary-code-execution_2019-116/
======
al_form2000
The RCE bug appears to be restricted to fast_cgi:

[https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=78599](https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=78599)

